# will a front-mount intercooler lead to overheating?



## PhilR (Jun 6, 2004)

alright, i figured my title would attract some attention, this is what i am wondering... I want to mount my intercooler behind my grille and in front of my radiator. the reason being that i drive a mk2 with small bumpers and i want the intercooler to be hidden. *Will mounting an intercooler in front of the radiator lead to any overheating issues?*
I am leaning towards no, but i am throwing it out there. I've seen it done several times but am unsure. Let me know what you guys know from experiences.
thanks








an example, not my car (xpalendocious' car). you get the idea


























_Modified by PhilR at 5:05 AM 2-3-2007_


----------



## 20gti1.8turbo02 (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: will a front-mount intercooler lead to overheating? (PhilR)*

it shouldnt .but even if it does get a little hotter the t stat should turn the fans on .. if the fans always stay on then youll know you have a problem ..


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

the charge air thats being cooled before your radator isnt 100*+ but your colant is. the IC will still allow air to pass throgh it, hindering it slightly and warming it too, but not enough to make your car overheat.
if your fans are running all the time thats probly your worst problem.


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

After installing my front mount , my coolent temps started getting really high(summer heat), I swaped in a new T-stat,and bucked up and bought a PWR Alum radiator. No problems !
I used my old rad on my other car,and have no overheating problems.....


----------



## ijcameron (May 17, 2001)

*Re: (mikebobelak)*

Try adding an oil cooler - worked for me!


----------



## Vortex Addict (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (ijcameron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ijcameron* »_Try adding an oil cooler - worked for me!

Don't be too quick to bolt on a oil cooler ..... you may cool your oil too much. Oil needs to be at a certain temp to flow properly. A FMIC shouldn't affect your cars rad .... I didn't notice any difference with mine.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

Good oil coolers have a thermostatic sandwhich plate. 
I have seen cars really cook when run on the road course with large, THICK FMIC's blocking the majority of the radiator. I don't think the problem is neccessarily the heat added to the air before it gets to the rad... MOre like, the thick cores reduce airflow to the radiator. The same cars cooling issues went away when he switched back to OEM style top mount IC to persue his newfound road race interest. 
I run a very large FMIC on my street car and have never had a problem even in utah heat.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

if you get to worried, you should upgrade your fans to a larger CFM... this will help to pull the heat out from the radiator. Applications like this are used when the radiator can not be mounted in the front of the vehicle and have minimal ambient air flow.


----------



## ijcameron (May 17, 2001)

*Re: (Vortex Addict)*

Yah, it's a Mocal thermostatic sandwich type - a bit steep at ~$99, but I was almost pegging the water temps, and this was in 40 degree (F) weather - this is on a Rabbit, maybe the radiator is less effective?


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

BBM have thermo mocal plates for like $30-40 i think.


----------



## ijcameron (May 17, 2001)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_BBM have thermo mocal plates for like $30-40 i think.

Dammit! They sure do:
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/med...d=296


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (ijcameron)*

I havent had a problem with over heating due to my intercooler. I was even running around with no radiator fan for a while and as long as i was moving it was alright. I notice my fan runs a bit more at idle and in stop and go than it did before, but on the freeway and slow cruising all is good.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

Kevin has far bigger problems than overheating. More like panty sniffing and a half-dead turbo.


----------



## gwenstefani (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

hahahaha pervert smelling my best friends panties......ewwwwww


----------



## PhilR (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: (gwenstefani)*

alright, i like what i'm reading here! i'll plan to mount it in front and see what happens


----------



## JRaptor (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (ijcameron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ijcameron* »_
Dammit! They sure do:
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/med...d=296

but for $70...


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

my bad


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (gwenstefani)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gwenstefani* »_hahahaha pervert smelling my best friends panties......ewwwwww



















































your gonna come in here to talk smack about me?


----------

